# Netherstoff



## Sezer (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich benötige massenweise Netherstoff. Bisher habe ich den im Nethersturm gemeinsam mit den Siegeln des Siegeln des Sonnenzorns gefarmt. Da ich aber seit 2 Wochen ehrfürchtig bei den Sehern bin, frage ich mich ob es vllt einen besseren Farmspot für Netherstoff gibt. Vielleicht einen mit Gegnern die im Level niedriger sind so das man schnell große Gruppen bomben kann ( bin Mage ). Dann sollte man ja recht schnell Stoff beisammen haben. Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich??

Danke im voraus


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Mr.Igi (8. Mai 2007)

Ja das ist eig. die beste Stelle um zu farmen oder du gehst n bisschen Richtung Schergrat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man muss halt Glück haben.


----------



## whiti (8. Mai 2007)

wenn man viele mobs als mage mit ae weghauen will, braucht man ne stelle in dem wenig castermobs sind, weil die einem ja nicht folgen, einfallen tut mir da das schattenondtal, am anfang bei den dämonen, sind alles eigentlich keine caster und somit gut fürs ae, ob man die allein schafft wenn man 10-15 am hals hat, kA, teste es aus.

gruss
whity


----------



## jainza (8. Mai 2007)

die oger in nagrand droopen den auch ganz gut und nebenbei die perlene für ruf,so mach ich es^^geht recht schnell


----------



## Bellringer (9. Mai 2007)

Also 10-15 Dämonen aus dem Schattenmondtal alleine zu killen auf einmal bezweifle ich sehr. 
Auch als Mage!


----------



## b1ubb (9. Mai 2007)

jainza schrieb:


> die oger in nagrand droopen den auch ganz gut und nebenbei die perlene für ruf,so mach ich es^^geht recht schnell



so hab ich 400g mit netherstoff gemacht ... 
und nebens ehrfürchtig kuranei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt mach ich das ganze nochmal 
und geb die perlen beim konsortium ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hrhrhr


----------



## slapshot1979 (13. Mai 2007)

Am Hügel südlich von Area52 kann man ganz gut Netherstoff farmen und nebenbei Ruf beim Konsortium pushen.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (13. Mai 2007)

Kann auch nur die Oger in Nagrand empfehlen.
Die in der Ruine der Brennenden Klinge, die Droppen gut Stoff, Perlenketten, geben Ruf! und es gibt dort auch noch etliche Bergbauspots!!

Und wenn man da Konkurenz von anderen Spielern bekommt. geht man ein Stück südlich in Festung Kil Sorge.
Dort droppt auch gut Stoff, ebenso Male des..... (für Aldor ruf oder AH) und auch ab und an Teuflische Waffen.

Das Oger LAger im norden lässt sich auch gut Farmen, doch hier sind mehr Hexenmeister unterwegs. Da nervt der blöde Wichtel immer rum. 

Im allgemeinen Droppen die Oger auch gut Grüne und Blaue Sachen!!!!

Viel Spass beim Oger-Schlachtfest.

Wer noch unter Lev. 65 ist. würde ich die Oger in Norden der Zangamarschen empfehlen


----------

